# Benidorm -v- Palermo



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

And there was me wishing we had the time to get down to Southern Italy rather than Spain.

Here is the weather outlook!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Palermo*

 well yes, the weather may not compare favourably; seldom does.
But how do you compare the sheer panache and culture of Palermo with the dross of Benidorm?
Give Palermo and Sicily a whirl. You would be pleasantly surprised.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Palermo*



eddied said:


> well yes, the weather may not compare favourably; seldom does.
> But how do you compare the sheer panache and culture of Palermo with the dross of Benidorm?
> Give Palermo and Sicily a whirl. You would be pleasantly surprised.
> saluti,
> eddied


I just used Benidorm as a reference point.

Palermo is a 4,000 mile round trip for us.
Benidorm is 2,400 or less as we use the Brittamy Ferries routes at least one way.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Palermo*



eddied said:


> well yes, the weather may not compare favourably; seldom does.
> But how do you compare the sheer panache and culture of Palermo with the dross of Benidorm?
> Give Palermo and Sicily a whirl. You would be pleasantly surprised.
> saluti,
> eddied


Fond memories of Palermo, eddied. Went there mid 70's, handbag ripped from my wife's shoulder by chaps on a scooter, police came, put us and couple we were with into the back of an Alfa Romeo police car to take us to the police station to sort things out. They angled the rear view mirror to see the girls' faces and then drove at breakneck speed down a main road in Palermo with lights and siren going - against the traffic flow!

Most exciting ride of my life - our own little 'Italian Job'!!

Mike


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We're currently parked in Calpe on a great little ACSI site in the middle of town (5x British A-Framers and 4x Germans with trailers but that's a different discussion!). It's been very warm - 18c last night at 8pm although overcast today until 2pm.

Will be popping to Benidorm tomorrow so will reserve judgement until then but personally I'd go with the warmer option


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

It would be Italy for me without a doubt but I think I m going to Benidorm next November on a naughty boys holiday so see some woman called sticky summat or other.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That would be Sticky Vicky, she has been going for some years now.
summer time it is larger louts and winter time is Saga louts in Benidorm. a bit like Brighton & Blackpool in the sun.

which camp site in Calpe is that you are on then.I ask as I hurriedly grab the book.   
we nomally use Cap Blanc in Albir, hope to be there in April.
cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If Benidorm take a mobility scooter and blend in with the other British Madges. :lol: 

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snobbery*

Don't slate Benidorm too much.

Has a lot to offer and and very varied. Hated it the first time, grown to like it rather then love it or loath it.

The Tapas stretch is good and one of the best Fish Restaurants we have ever eaten at is in the old town.

Good beaches, good weather and what a place to people watch.

TM


----------

